# Are you in a field you never expected?



## Okn0tok (Oct 7, 2013)

I went to school and afterwards I tried several jobs that were directly related to my degree until I discovered that I didn't feel motivated and driven. I tried many careers and finally ended up working with adults with developmental disabilities. I Iove it.


----------



## zen0202 (Mar 14, 2011)

That sounds rewarding. What qualifications did you need to get the job? Did you have to change your major?


----------



## Okn0tok (Oct 7, 2013)

It is! I had already graduated with a BS in Psychology. Luckily many areas of my experience was transferable such as case management, behavior modification, and soft skills.


----------



## zen0202 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have a BA in Psychology, and hope I can fall into something like that. I thought I was going to be teaching or get my masters but am now thinking of working with people at a one-on-one level either counseling or working with at-risk adolescence. I'm hoping I can find something with just a four year degree. I don't think another 2-3 years is worth it as I want to do something low-key which involves helping people.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

I thought I'd do psychology, but now I'm in social work. 

But really I thought I'd be doing social work in psychology. I was misinformed.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

BA in English. Why? It was easy.

Last two jobs: retail and security.

My true passion is politics. 

Ironically, my first job was a Legislative Page many, many years ago.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

No but my financial adviser is trying to recruit me to become a financial adviser. The company he works for is growing and he says my personality type is perfect (he had me take one of their assessment tests) for the job.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

Yup. I got a B.S. in Biotechnology even though all I ever wanted to do was music. The 'rents weren't going to pay for a music degree (and they'd promised me my whole life that they would pay for school, so I had absolutely no backup money to send myself when they dropped that bomb on me), so I defaulted to Bio because I was good at it in high school. Also, I was always fascinated by Biology's big picture, but I never found the nitty gritty particularly interesting.

In retrospect, I wish I'd worked for a while (I had a job at Safeway; I could easily have kept it for a while, and my parents would have let me live at home), saved up some money, taken out some loans, and sent myself somewhere cheap (Central Washington University would have been my choice). I was a clarinet prodigy in high school; if I'd gone that path, I would be playing in a Philharmonic somewhere right now. Instead, I just finished a nightmarishly dull two-year contract position in bioinformatics, music is no longer a part of my life, and now I'm 24 and only qualified to do shit that I hate.

Follow your dreams, kids.


----------



## Okn0tok (Oct 7, 2013)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## liccht (Jul 25, 2013)

If you had told me in high school that I would be majoring in engineering I would have laughed in your face. I hated math. 

Will let you know how this turns out....


----------



## Bronzework (Oct 23, 2013)

Studied music.
Because a music tutor within my first year for another school.
Lasted for three years.
Lost interest in teaching due to parents wanting their children to play music they considered listenable rather than what their children enjoyed. 
Went through hospitality, spent a few years in IT.
Ended up in Care Giving due to circumstances bringing opportunity.

Who knows what I will be working as next.


----------



## AimfortheBrain (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah

I got a degree in Sociology. My first job out of college was an almost minimum wage job at a preschool. Then I applied for a random job ad online and now I work for an aerospace company. Go figure.


----------



## Calvin (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, there are cornstalks all around me.....


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

When I was little I wanted to be a singer or veterinarian.

As I got older I was going to study Linguistics and some computer science, but had to drop out of college because of money.

Besides a cafe and mall job, I had been working in the pet industry for a while.


Now I work as a construction saleswoman.... whaaaaaat.

but I'm also working hardcore on music, but not at the point to get paid for it yet. 

but yeah, anyone need a roof?


----------



## la_revolucion (May 16, 2013)

Definitely. I was a political science major in college and started working at an elections vendor start up immediately after gradation. I then was trained to do data work in an IT related field because I was deemed "technical". Now I am very interested in learning multiple computer programming languages. Hoping to some day become a developer. Crazy stuff! :tongue: I actually did consider being a computer science major in high school but for whatever reason didn't go down that path. But it's still somewhat surprising to me!


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Majored in economics to work in finance. Now giving out speeding tickets and trading some bullets with gangs.


----------



## Impavida (Dec 29, 2011)

Always wanted to be a writer, but started out in Geology and ended up in Electronics Engineering. Swore I would never work a desk job, now I here I am in management, sitting in meetings and answering emails 9-5 Mon-Fri. Such is life...


----------



## WinterFox (Sep 19, 2013)

geekofalltrades said:


> Follow your dreams, kids.



I love art and music, but I didn't follow my heart a few years ago and I pursued a business course that I hated and I ended up dropping out of school due to depression and social anxiety. 
Anyway, I will be going back to school next year and I will be studying art and music this time round. :kitteh:
And I agree with you, always follow your dreams. I remembered a wise person who said to me, "Always follow your heart."
I find this so true, I deeply regretted not following my heart a few years ago.


----------



## Hypaspist (Feb 11, 2012)

At one point, I was working help desk at a computer firm. I hated computers and only managed to find creative ways to break them, so needless to say, I never saw that one coming. The warehouse job portion that I worked while there though, I loved to bits.


----------

